# Hast du heute Unterricht gehabt? / Hattest du heute Unterricht?



## Dymn

Hallo noch mal,

As far as I understand, there is not a single difference in meaning between the Perfekt and the Präteritum and the usage depends mainly on style (_in groben Zügen_). So if I wanted to say "Have you had class today?" which of these would fit best:

_- Hast du heute Unterricht gehabt?
- Hattest du heute Unterricht?_

Especially because the latter looks to me like "Did you have class [before it was cancelled]?", but I'm probably applying the syntax of my own native language to German. So do both really mean exactly the same and is any of them ambiguous in the sense I'm describing?

Danke schön


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> not a single difference in meaning between the Perfekt and the Präteritum


Well, that depends on your definition of _meaning_. There are significant differences in _usage_, though. 

In many situations both are possible and interchangeable. In some situations or contexts only one of them is really idiomatic, particularly straight-forward narrations of the past: Newspaper articles, novels, stories of your childhood -- in these contexts, _Perfekt _almost feels wrong for example. 

Vice versa, there are some situations in which you cannot use Präteritum: 

_Ich glaube, Thomas hat letzte Nacht schlecht geschlafen. <only Perfekt possible>
Hast du den Bericht jetzt eigentlich fertiggestellt oder immer nicht? <only Perfekt possible>_



Dymn said:


> So do both really mean exactly the same and is any of them ambiguous in the sense I'm describing?


No, your interpretation is not possible. Both are simple questions whether the lesson took place.



Dymn said:


> _- Hast du heute Unterricht gehabt?
> - Hattest du heute Unterricht?_


Especially "haben" and "sein" are mostly used in Präteritum, so "war / hatte" is more typical and idiomatic in this case.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> Especially "haben" and "sein" are mostly used in Präteritum, so "war / hatte" is more typical and idiomatic in this case.



Hi, I do not understand the usage of "war" in this case.
Only if I change the sentence much, "war" is possible but has other connotations.

Warst du heute beim Unterricht?
Connotation: it took place but the question is: did you attend?


----------



## Hutschi

Dymn said:


> Hallo noch mal,
> 
> As far as I understand, there is not a single difference in meaning between the Perfekt and the Präteritum and the usage depends mainly on style (_in groben Zügen_).



Hi, I want to add: there is a possible difference between south and north.

In the south both sentences have the same meaning.
But in spoken language perfect is used much more often. The reason is the underlying dialect of the local high German coll. language.

Otherwise I was told that there is a difference in the usage in the north.

But the areas are much overlapping.

I also know:
Hattest du heute Unterricht gehabt?
Same meaning in case of questions.

Edit: see discussion below.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hi, I do not understand the usage of "war" in this case.


Sorry, of course not in this case. I expressed myself unclear. I meant that "sein/haben" are mostly used in Präteritum -- of course each in the case where it applies.


Hutschi said:


> Warst du heute beim Unterricht?


So, yes, "Warst" is more common than "Bist du ... gewesen?"


----------



## JClaudeK

Dymn said:


> _- Hast du heute Unterricht gehabt?
> - Hattest du heute Unterricht?_


Hier handelt es sich eindeutig um gespochene Sprache, im Süden würde man in diesem Fall das Perfekt verwenden, im Norden wohl eher das Präteritum (ohne Bedeutungsunterschied).


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hattest du heute Unterricht gehabt?
> Same meaning in case of questions.


Plusquamperfekt has NOT the same meaning, by no standards.

Als Antwort eines Deutschlernenden wäre die Plusquamperfekt-Version schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Dymn said:


> ...
> Especially because the latter looks to me like "Did you have class [before it was cancelled]?", but I'm probably applying the syntax of my own native language to German. So do both really mean exactly the same and is any of them ambiguous in the sense I'm describing?
> 
> Danke schön



I want to explain when plusquamperfect fits formally.

It is in the context "before it was cancelled".

Plusquamperfect explains usually a past before a past (Vorvergangenheit)
This is the case here.

Hattest du gestern Unterricht gehabt, (bevor er gecancelt wurde)?

Most often it is replaced by the other forms.

PS:

In all three questions you are asking for a time before a time.

German people often use perfect or past tense rather than plusquamperfect.
But in your context (not in general one) I think it is correct and has the same meaning.

German tenses in use: Plusquamperfekt
The Source explains the usage.

In case there is no context like “bevor er gecancelt wurde“ the others are right.

Edit: revised, usage


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> I also know:
> Hattest du heute Unterricht gehabt?
> Same meaning in case of questions.


I disagree. This is an *emphatic* past tense and there is therefore a difference in meaning. It is also important to mention that this construct is restricted to colloquial registers. In standard registers it would be understood as Plusquamperfekt with which this form is formally identical.


----------



## Hutschi

So I see, there are two forms and I mixed them up.
1. Plusquamperfect with related context.
2. Coll. emphatic form. 

I cleared up my #8.


----------



## berndf

(Do you remember that we had discussed this form before? - Stichwort: "Superperfekt" oder "Ultra-Perfekt")


----------



## Dymn

Kajjo said:


> Especially "haben" and "sein" are mostly used in Präteritum, so "war / hatte" is more typical and idiomatic in this case.


I know there's no definitive criterion, but which verbs can take the Präteritum in the spoken language? I go by the simplest list (the 6 modal verbs + s_ein _and _haben) _but I've certainly heard other verbs like _"ich dachte..." _more than once.



Kajjo said:


> _Ich glaube, Thomas hat letzte Nacht schlecht geschlafen. <only Perfekt possible>
> Hast du den Bericht jetzt eigentlich fertiggestellt oder immer nicht? <only Perfekt possible>_


You mean the Perfekt is not possible here because it's spoken language, right?


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> You mean the Perfekt is not possible here because it's spoken language, right?


No, the Perfekt is not possible because of its intrinsic meaning. Neither in written nor in spoken language you can use Präteritum here.



Dymn said:


> I know there's no definitive criterion, but which verbs can take the Präteritum in the spoken language?


More or less all verbs can take the Präteritum in spoken language. There is a tendency that in Southern regions prefer Perfekt in spoken language and Northern moderately prefer Präteritum, but in written language Präteritum is default in many case (see #2).

Please note that "spoken language" is a very wide scope, from rhetorical elevated speeches to colloquial interjections, from narrations of the past to reporting current actions. Präteritum is not rare in spoken language and it is quite common in written language.


----------



## berndf

Dymn said:


> You mean the Perfekt is not possible here because it's spoken language, right?


No, because it has a true past perfect meaning here and preterite wouldn't make sense. You can use present perfect like preterite but not the other way round.

(Crossed with above)


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> You can use present perfect like preterite but not the other way round.


This is the crucial information!

Perfekt and Präteritum essentially have different meanings, but in nowadays usage you can use Perfekt instead of Präteritum in most cases, but not vice versa.


----------



## Dymn

So what is the range of usages that can be conveyed with the Perfekt but not with the Präteritum? Because one of those that strike me as typical of the perfect in the other languages I know (Catalan, European Spanish, English), which is talking about things that have happened earlier in life, can indeed be expressed through the Präteritum in German:

_"Have you ever been to Paris?" = "Warst du schon mal in Paris?" (Bist... gewesen _is possible too I guess)



Kajjo said:


> Please note that "spoken language" is a very wide scope


Yes, I should have made it explicit: *colloquial* spoken language.


----------



## berndf

Dymn said:


> So what is the range of usages that can be conveyed with the Perfekt but not with the Präteritum?


Those where the perfect aspect is relevant to the message of the sentence. I.e. if the sentence is primarily about the result of the action (that Thomas is tired or if the report is ready or not) and not the action itself.


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> So what is the range of usages that can be conveyed with the Perfekt but not with the Präteritum?


It's about pretty recent events with a clear connection to the current situation. The German language exhibits a different feeling for "relevant for the presence" than e.g. English does. For many German speakers, Present Perfect Tense remains a mystery -- so I see why it can be the same for you with Perfekt vs. Präteritum. 



Dymn said:


> "Have you ever been to Paris?" = "Warst du schon mal in Paris?"


Yes, that is correct. And again, with "haben/sein" the Präteritum is the most common version.



berndf said:


> You can use present perfect like preterite but not the other way round.


Mostly, yes, but not always. There are contexts in which Präteritum is obligatory, too -- or at least Perfekt and Präteritum have clearly different meanings and are not interchangeable.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Mostly, yes, but not always. There are contexts in which Präteritum is obligatory, too -- or at least Perfekt and Präteritum have clearly different meanings and are not interchangeable.


I agree, there are _if_s and _but_s. But they are register and/or region specific. As a general rule, I think, we can say that Perfekt has largely lost its aspect meaning and can be used anywhere to express pastness while Präteritum still has some aspect connotation and is restricted to cases where the aspect of the preterite makes sense. This makes the preterite the tense of choice in narrative texts where you want to emphasize this aspect.

(Note: Modal verbs are a separate issue.)


----------



## JClaudeK

> *Obligatorisches Perfekt*
> Das Perfekt ist nur obligatorisch, wenn man in der Gegenwart über eine Aktion spricht, die kurz vorher beendet wurde und deren Bedeutung bis zur Gegenwart reicht:
> Beispiel: Ich sehe, dass du schlecht _geschlafen hast_. (nicht: „schliefst“)






Kajjo said:


> _1) Ich glaube, Thomas hat letzte Nacht schlecht geschlafen. <only Perfekt possible>
> 2) Hast du den Bericht jetzt eigentlich fertiggestellt oder immer noch nicht? <only Perfekt possible>_


Edit: In 2) könnte man m.E. auch das Präteritum verwenden, oder nicht? (Man weiß ja nicht, ob _die Aktion kurz vorher beendet wurde_ oder nicht.)

Man würde höchstwahrscheinlich einfach sagen: "Ist dein _ Bericht / Bist du mit deinem  Bericht  jetzt eigentlich fertig oder nicht?"_


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> In 2) könnte man m.E. auch das Präteritum verwenden, oder nicht?


Präteritum ist da quasi nicht vorstellbar für mich. Wie würdest du das sagen?



JClaudeK said:


> Bzw. man würde höchstwahrscheinlich einfach sagen: "Ist dein _ Bericht / Bist du mit deinem Bericht  jetzt eigentlich fertig ?"_


Ja, das stimmt. Präsens ist natürlich eine gute Alternative hier. Wie wäre es mit "Hast du den Brief schon abgeschickt?" Da geht Präteritum nicht und Präsens ist auch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Man weiß ja nicht, ob _die Aktion kurz vorher beendet wurde_ oder nicht.


Du denkst hier offenbar an _passe récent_. Damit hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun. Es geht hier nicht um Zeit sondern um Aspekt, d.h. ob die Aktion selbst oder ihr Ergebnis im Vordergrund der Aussage steht, unabhängig davon, wie lange die Aktion zurück liegt. Süddeutsche Sprecher machen diese Unterscheidung oft gar nicht mehr, auch in Standardsprache. Für norddeutsche Sprecher ist diese Aspektbedeutung im Präteritum i.d.R. noch relevant und daher kommt die Asymmetrie.


----------



## Hutschi

Im süddeutschen Bereich gibt es zum Teil andere Formen dafür, die aber nicht standardsprachlich sind. (Bernd, #11). Oft werden aber (auch standardsprachlich) auch Adverbien, Adjektive, Präpositionalobjekte und Partikel verwendet.
Gestern, nach der Veranstaltung, gleichzeitig, später, jetzt, danach etc.


Ich denke, aus Symmetriegründen kann man Präteritumformen in genau den Fällen durch Perfekt ersetzen, in denen es auch umgekehrt geht. Es ist die Durchschnittsmenge, also die Menge mit gemeinsamen Elementen.

Perfektformen werden oft auch verwendet, wenn Präteritumformen schwer zu bilden sind oder sich nicht mehr von der Präsensform unterscheiden, weil die Endungen mündlich abgeschliffen sind, oder wenn sie “komisch“ klingen.

Frühstücktest Du schon? Das klingt sehr gestelzt.
Reistest Du schon irgendwann einmal in die Schweiz?

Welche der beiden Formen ist idiomatisch? Würde man im Norden diese Formen vorziehen/verwenden?


Ein Grund für die Verwendung des Perfekte kann die Verbklammer sein, die die Verständlichkeit erhöht:

_Bist_ du schon irgendwann einmal in die Schweiz _gereist_?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Wie wäre es mit "Hast du den Brief schon abgeschickt?" Da geht Präteritum nicht und Präsens ist auch unwahrscheinlich.



Ebenso (z.B)
"Hast du den Bericht endlich gelesen?" _<only Perfekt possible>_



Hutschi said:


> Frühstücktest Du schon? Das klingt sehr gestelzt.


Eben, hier würde man  sagen 
"Hast du schon gefrühstückt?" _<only Perfekt possible>_


----------

